# Found Camera at Green river play park 9/27



## C-dub (Oct 7, 2007)

Hit me with a description and I'll send it your way.


----------



## rickym (Apr 27, 2007)

Hi,This is Rick McLaughlin. I am the design engineer of the Park and was at the site taking video. The camera I left is an older VHS Sony Camcorder - I believe a TRV 280.Hopefully there is some other gear (charger, etc.) with it.My address is:McLaughlin Water Engineers 2300 15th Street, Suite 220Denver, CO 80202I really appreciate you finding it and will pay for the postage.thanks Rick


----------



## C-dub (Oct 7, 2007)

Yea. all I have is the camera. We were the last ones there and the camera was the last thing sitting on the table when we were packing up. I'll pack it and mail it in the A.M. 
Craig 
801 518 5068


----------



## C-dub (Oct 7, 2007)

Hey, did this ever show up. Mailed it the day after Columbus day. Hope so.


----------

